# endlosschleife brennen?



## SiTTE (28. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

ich habe folgende idee hab ein clip den möchte ich gerne auf eine vcd svcd oder dvd bringen wo dieser dann selbstständig nach einlegen den clip wiederholen tut. ich hatte schon gelesen das man das als menu brennen kann weiss aber nicht genau wie das geht und wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar. da ich mich auch nicht so gut mit premiere auskenne hab ich mir pinnacle studio 8 besorgt, damit hab ich gelesen soll es gehen. wäre wirklich nett wenn mir einen bissl hilfestellung geben könnte! !


----------



## Theeagle (28. Oktober 2003)

also Menüs brennen geht für anfänger am einfachsten mit Nero (vll auch mit WinOnCD..hab ich noch nicht probiert)

einfach beim erstellen der (S-)VCD im Reiter Menü ein Häkchen setzten und die nötigen einstellungen vornehemen..aber wie man damit ne Schleife machen soll ist mir ein Rätsel 

Aufjedenfall könntest du dein Film-Clip zich mal in einem Schnittprogramm hintereinander setzten und daraus ein neuen Film machen der diesen Clip mehrmals abspielt.


----------



## dfd1 (28. Oktober 2003)

Endlosschleifen sind nicht von der CD zu realisieren. Das muss im Player eingestellt werden. Denn ein Clip muss ein Anfang und ein Ende haben, sonst ist es Fehlerhaft.
Wenn aber jetzt z.B. das Ende auf den Anfgang verweisst, ist die Datei fehlerhaft.


----------



## SiTTE (28. Oktober 2003)

doch soll wohl möglich sein
hier gelesen

8.4 Hintergrundmusik und Hintergrundvideos effektvoll ins Menü einbinden 
Menüs mit Hintergrundmusik untermalen 
Hintergrundvideo im Menü laufen lassen 
Kleine Menüspielerei: Videos in der Endlosschleife produzieren 

da stehts drin. hab auch schon rumgefummelt aber ned hinbekommen,
da ich das buch auch nicht hab isses mir halt noch ein rätsel .. please help.


----------



## SiTTE (28. Oktober 2003)

hab jetzte ne lösung gefunden .. 
iss zwar bissl nuubi glaub ich aber so gehts 

mit TSCV nur ne outro brennen und als option endlosschleife das reicht ..

naja für das project langts so aber ich denke da gibts noch bessere wege ?!

so long ..


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2003)

> Endlosschleifen sind nicht von der CD zu realisieren. Das muss im Player eingestellt werden. Denn ein Clip muss ein Anfang und ein Ende haben, sonst ist es Fehlerhaft.


Falsch! Bezogen auf VCD, SVCD usw.
Richtig! Bezogen auf DatenCD's!

Also wenn Du Dir mal das Freeware-Programm VCDEasy besorgst, kannst Du sowas machen. Ist schon ein Weilchen her, dass ich das Programm verwendet habe, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann kannst Du dort für einen Clip (Kapitel) sogar angeben, wie oft er wiederholt werden soll.
Dort besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass Du Endlos einstellen kannst und noch mehr "verrücktere" Sachen.


----------



## Theeagle (28. Oktober 2003)

Heißt also du hast jetzt ein Outro gebrannt das eig. kein Outro ist!? Sonder der normale Film auf der CD, weil es für Outros die Schleifen-Funktion gibt?


----------



## SiTTE (28. Oktober 2003)

ne iss nur ein outro drin ..
hab mit pinnacle studio 8 den clip verlängert und mit effekten übergänge gemacht
und dann hab ich lediglich in TSCV ein outro definiert kein intro hauptfilm, menu etc. und davon ne bin createn lassen .. iss bestimmt nicht professionell aber da ich echt von videoschnitt bis vor 2 tagen eh null plan hatte, bin ich zufrieden das es realisierbar war. langsam werd ich ja nen allrounder *ggg*

so long ..

EDiT: hab grad die gebrannte bin ma in den dvd player bei mir zu hause gehaun ..
geht super .. loop rulz


----------

